# Small Twitchbaits pics



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I still need to clean up the eyes on them all. I'm gonna tie up tail hooks for them sometime this week. All slow sink.
















Side view of above 
















































Top view of above


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good. What kind of wood? To clean the eyes easily, try a hot paper clip or piece of wire, just hold it over a flame for a few seconds and poke it in and it'll clear it right up.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Red oak , and some mahogany. I have a stamp that scrape/poke the eyes, I just snapped a few pics when I took them off dryer. Now the fun of tying tail trebbles zzz


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Tried them out on the trout and reds yet?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice looking lures. Would like to see them finished with feathers or hair.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Look great


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------

